# 2000 Silverado 1500 4X4



## B&E snowplowing (Oct 4, 2006)

I am looking for some help with my truck, It is a 2000 Silverado 1500 4X4, I have just installed a 7.5 Meyer straight poly blade.

My questions are regarding ground clearance. (this might be difficult to follow, but please read on, look at the pics, ask questions, and try to help)

When the plow is NOT hooked up to the truck, the truck sits at 34 and a half inches from the ground to the bottom of the front fender at the wheel well.

I then added 570 pounds of ballast and then started taking the following measurements.

After I hook up the plow, the truck sits at 33 and a half inches from the ground to the bottom of the front fender at the wheel well, and the lower "A" frame (where the angling ram connects to the "A" frame) sits at 2 and three quarter inches from the ground.

When I raise the plow the truck sits at 32 and three quarter inches from the ground to the bottom of the front fender at the wheel well, and the lower "A" frame sits at 2 and a half inches from the ground.

I thought I would turn up the torchen bars a few turns, but quickly found out that the adjusting bolt on the drivers side torchen bar is completely turned in, and has been since delivery from the factory, since the torchen bars have never been adjusted prior.

So now I have no idea what to do, because the bottom of the "A" frame scrapes the road with EVERY little dip, crack, and bump. I can't even pull into a driveway, without it scraping the curb as you pull into the driveway.

Will timbrens pick up the front end. I have never had this problem with my 94 Suburban, and it is a 1500 as well, all I have to do with that was turn up the torchen bars 3 turns.


----------



## B&E snowplowing (Oct 4, 2006)

More pictures











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

It won't lift it,but it will keep the front end from sagging with the plow attached.If your looking to lift the front end put a leveling kit in,if your looking to keep the front end from sagging put timbrens in.


----------



## B&E snowplowing (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you, but i'm trying to figure out a way to stop the plow from scraping the ground while driving down the road.

Is there such a thing as front air shocks that can be installed, and I can just pump up the pressure, and in turn it will lift the front of the truck, as well as installing timbrins.


----------



## NAHA (Oct 23, 2009)

i put some t-bar keys and timbrins in my 2000 1500 she barley moves down when the blade is up


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

B&E snowplowing;1340444 said:


> Thank you, but i'm trying to figure out a way to stop the plow from scraping the ground while driving down the road.
> 
> Is there such a thing as front air shocks that can be installed, and I can just pump up the pressure, and in turn it will lift the front of the truck, as well as installing timbrins.


Just do timbrens and you will be fine. Its pretty low right now...


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

The main problem is the truck was never made to really work or carry a plow. The 1500's are the lowest end of full sized pick-ups and have not only a softer ride but also sit lower to the ground at the frame. These trucks were made for basic home/garden use and a comfortable ride.

Add a bunch of weight and not only are you going over the front weight capacity but also pulls it down some. Even a inch or so makes a difference as you have found out. I know a bunch of guys get these trucks thinking they are saving money but in the end the repairs will cost you more including the down time. 

The only fix really you are looking at is lifting the frame. Timbrens will not help your problem as it is. I find it hard to believe the torsion bar bolt was cranked from the factory. I would bet it has been done when getting an alignment or some other type of work done.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

To me the A-frame looks modified, but I'm no Meyer Expert.

...


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Where is your ballast in the bed? It needs to be snugged right up to the tailgate to be most effective...and I'd say add more ballast and a set of timbrens.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

when I first saw the pictures of the truck I thought it was a two-wheel drive.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

White Gardens;1340542 said:


> To me the A-frame looks modified, but I'm no Meyer Expert.
> 
> ...


That was my first thought. yes half ton trucks dont carry weight as well, but I think the root of this problem is a previously custom fabbed plow rig. But as whitegardens said, I am no meyers expert.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

White Gardens;1340542 said:


> To me the A-frame looks modified, but I'm no Meyer Expert.
> 
> ...


Any that I have seen with the 3 pin system, the plow A frame goes straight into the center pin (or the front - I forget, have not hooked up this year yet).

From the pictures we cannot see where your plow mounts to the pins, but it looks modded and hanging way to low.


----------



## B&E snowplowing (Oct 4, 2006)

goel;1341327 said:


> Any that I have seen with the 3 pin system, the plow A frame goes straight into the center pin (or the front - I forget, have not hooked up this year yet).
> 
> From the pictures we cannot see where your plow mounts to the pins, but it looks modded and hanging way to low.


The plow is hooked up to the centre pin, the A frame and truck mount are all orignial equipment right from Meyer, I have never had this plow welding in any way, and have had the plow since it was brand new.

As mentioned before, I used to have this plow on my 94 Suburban 1500. 4X4, and never had a problem. On my Suburban I turned up the torchion 3 turns and had 4 inch clearance.

I guess these newer 1500's just have weaker front ends.

Looks like I might just replace the torchion bar keys, install a set of timbrens, and hope for the best.


----------



## swa136 (Oct 5, 2006)

Only the regular cabs in half ton came with the snow plow prep package. Your extended cab most likely has the 3600 lb torsion bars, not the 3925 lb that reg cabs with the prep package have. I'd try the timbrens first, and if they're being crushed by the weight (they will split open I've seen it) you'll need to hit the local junk yard and get the stronger torsion bars!


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Whats the FAWR on the door sticker?


----------



## B&E snowplowing (Oct 4, 2006)

mayhem;1341643 said:


> Whats the FAWR on the door sticker?


Front 3925 pounds. Rear 3750 pounds. Total vehicle weight is 6400 pounds


----------



## B&E snowplowing (Oct 4, 2006)

OK, so I think I have everything figured out......

I was able to turn up the torsion bars 2 and 3/4 turns, I gained a full inch, so I figure I will put a set of timbrins on,and with the 570 pounds of ballast I should be ready to go.

One last question, by turning up the torsion bars only 2 and 3/4 turns,and only gaining an inch, should I still go get a front end alignment.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

B&E snowplowing;1341975 said:


> OK, so I think I have everything figured out......
> 
> I was able to turn up the torsion bars 2 and 3/4 turns, I gained a full inch, so I figure I will put a set of timbrins on,and with the 570 pounds of ballast I should be ready to go.
> 
> One last question, by turning up the torsion bars only 2 and 3/4 turns,and only gaining an inch, should I still go get a front end alignment.


yes absolutely or your front tires will be trashed in no time.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Go get a lifetime alignment. It'll cost you double the cost of a one time alignment, but you'll recoup that over the next couple years pretty easily, especially if you find the summer ride harsh and want to turn the bars down a few turns every spring and back up in the fall.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

where can you get a lifetime alignment?
never heard tell of that before


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

my Yukon was the same way, almost liket the torsion bars are warn. I installed a set of timbrens and now the truck barely changes ride height when the plow is up. They are an easy install (less than an hour) and will pay for them selfs over time


----------



## B&E snowplowing (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies and help.

Alignment has been done, I have ordered a set of timbrens.

When the plow is on the truck now, and I raise it, I now have 3 inches from the bottem of the A frame to the ground.

Hopefully the timbrens will help the rest of the front suspension.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## famouslee99gt (Nov 6, 2006)

Even something else nobody has mentioned...what size of tire are those? They look smaller being the base model steel wheels. I have a 99 1500 Z71 and stock size on mine is 265/75R16. I first had a Meyer plow on it (not a uni-mount like yours) but now run a Boss Super Duty and I have never had a problem with sagging so much to drag the front end. Even when I got mine at 97k miles, the driver side torsion key had been turned in more than the passenger side (maybe weaker due to weight of gas tank and driver). I ran 2 years with the Meyer before I hated it and didn't want it anymore, then I bought a Boss and had to install the Timbrens.


----------

